# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  من لجنة التوثيق

## القطانى

*لقد اكملت المرحلة الاولى من عمل لجنة التوثيق
وقد تحصلت على درر
اليكم هذه الصور 
فمن يتعرف عليها

هذه الصورة تخص لجنة عظيمه وقامت بعمل كبير
ما هى مهمة هذه اللجنة التى نفذتها وتاريخ هذه الصورة


هذه الصورة لاحد مدربى المريخ الاجانب فمن هو

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*احم احم احم
ممكن اجاوب
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

احم احم احم
ممكن اجاوب




:117::117:
كل لجنة التوثيق:1 (21): الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مجهود جبار بذله الحبيب القطاني والإخوة الكرام في تجميع ثروة هائلة من المعلومات حول تاريخ الرياضة في السودان عموما والمريخ علي وجه الخصوص
ترقبوا المفاجأة الكبري
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*ربنا يوفق يا شباب 
عمل عظيم في خدمة الصفوة والزعيم 
*

----------


## acba77

*مجهود مقدر بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدرب الاجنبي يبدو هو الفيلسوف سيزر الالماني الشهير
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فعلا ما تقوم به لجنة التوثيق مدهش وفى معيتهم شغل كبير جدا وواثق بان هذا العمل سوف يرى النور قريبا ويكون المنبر قبلة لكل من يريد ان يبحث فى امة الزعيم فلكم التحية
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*والله ده مجهود كبير وبالتوفيق،الصوره دى قديمه دايره ليها زول قديم
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*انا غايتو بقول هورست الالماني 
واللجنة الفوق دي ديل ناس بطولة امم افريقيا 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*عظمة يالجنة التوثيق عظمة وفى انتظار مفاجاتكم وتوثيقكم على احر من الجمر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله ياشباب ماقصرتو 
ربنا يديكم العافيه
بس ماقدرين نجاوب
بس مع لجنه التوثيق
سوف نحفظ التاربخ جيل عن جيل
انشاالله وربنا يوفقكم
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*بالتوفيق للجنة التوثيق وننتظر منكم الكثير وانتم اهل لها
*

----------


## القطانى

*اللجنة هى اللجنة التى نفذت الاستاد عام 1964 وكانت الصورة يوم الافتتاح

اما المدرب هو سيزر الالمانى وقد افاد بالاجابة الاخ مريخابى كسلاوى
لكم الشكر جميعا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يساعد الجميع 

لكم الشكر وانتم توثقون لزعيم البلد مريخ الاجال
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

اللجنة هى اللجنة التى نفذت الاستاد عام 1964 وكانت الصورة يوم الافتتاح

اما المدرب هو سيزر الالمانى وقد افاد بالاجابة الاخ مريخابى كسلاوى
لكم الشكر جميعا



خطفتها من لسانى

شكرا لكم وانتم تتحفوننا بتاريخ الزعيم
                        	*

----------

